# Age 15: Work out or Eat for growth?



## Joshua7 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am new to this website and I have several questions. I am only 15 years old but I am wondering if I should continue to work out, as in weightlifting, push ups, sit ups, etc., or beast out on food for my growth. My parents are concerned that if I workout, it will effect my growth. I have been working out for about a year or so and I am wondering if I should continue or stop until my late teen years. Thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Joshua7 welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMagLabs Supplements

View our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Built (Dec 15, 2008)

Your parents love you, but are misinformed if they think exercise is bad for you. Generations of big healthy farm boys can't be wrong!

Regarding growing - well, that part's food. Eat up!


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 15, 2008)

Eat and workout and eat and sleep!  Oh yea and study and go hang out too!  Just don't kill yourself in the gym and spend hours in there.  It doesnt take alot.  Read about pre and post workout nutrition and have fun.  You do not have to kill yourself, you should be a walking testosterone bomb right about now so you don't need much!  Read the stickies in the nutrition and training forums!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

Theres a member here called KEFE who has been working out since he was about 12, and he's doing just fine.

So long as you eat well, keep the exercise in MODERATION, and maintain proper technique, it can mean only good things.

Make sure you put the time into educating yourself on these forums first, and youll do grand.

If your parents are still worried, maybe you could direct them to the site aswell? You dont have to tell them your username, but at least they can see that the members here arent telling you do kill yourself in the gym, drink raw eggs, or inject yourself with steroids, haha.

Good luck, and welcome.


----------



## girlwhogoesfar (Jan 8, 2009)

Dont you have to do both?  A lot when you are 15?


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Definitely do both. Make sure to eat alot of breads and pastas. This will pack some serious weight on you. Remember it is very fattening but its easier to turm into muscle than anything.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

nathanmoats said:


> Definitely do both. Make sure to eat alot of breads and pastas. This will pack some serious weight on you. Remember it is very fattening but its easier to turm into muscle than anything.



Fat into muscle?? What??


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Fat into muscle?? What??



For people with high metabolism, its usually easier to get fat, and turn that fat into muscle at the same time. Mainly for young skinny people going through puberty.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

nathanmoats said:


> For people with high metabolism, its usually easier to get fat, and turn that fat into muscle at the same time. Mainly for young skinny people going through puberty.




You should start reading more. This is not an attack on you. reading=learning


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> You should start reading more. This is not an attack on you. reading=learning



Funny how you train like a bitch and you still look like a school boy in your picture. People that have " learned " know not to take advice from you. 

You have never taken anabolic steroids and you are telling me not to take them. People need advice from a user or ex user of how they regret it or if they personally think I should take them.


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

if your so smart, why did you post your dumbass original question in the boybuilding gossip section and not the anabolic section

sorry if we highjacked this thread


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

nathanmoats said:


> Funny how you train like a bitch and you still look like a school boy in your picture. People that have " learned " know not to take advice from you.
> 
> You have never taken anabolic steroids and you are telling me not to take them. People need advice from a user or ex user of how they regret it or if they personally think I should take them.



If you only knew


----------

